# Deco Machine-Age Metal Pipes



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

With all the talk of pipes around here lately, I thought some people might be interested in some pics of my metal pipe collection. Most of these date back to the 30's and 40's and are part of my Art Deco/Modern collection - I'm just fascinated by the technology of that era.

I don't currently smoke any of them but will be restoring several with my cousin's help. Enjoy the pics!:biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow -those are well.......Retro


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I think those are Falcon pipes. Falcon's were machine made and had interchangeable bowls.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Man those are some very cool lookin pipes. I wanna try smoking a pipe some day. not sure if id enjoy it enough. Very nice collection!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet lookin collection man!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

JK...In some states those are considered paraphenalia! LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!! I like the one in the 1st pic top row all the way to the right. It reminds me of a Harley engine cylinder. Referred to as a 'Jug'.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice! Very interesting and eclectic pipe collection. I've seen pictures of the falcon pipes before, and have wondered how they would smoke. Briar and meerschaum are porous giving them a cool smoke. I'd think the metal would be a lil toasty to smoke. Have you smoked any of these before?


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I know it probably is a non-issue but I just can't stop thinking that you would get a metallic aftertaste with one of those...

Those look awesome though!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

KIRSTENs and Falcons? Never smoked one but understand they are cool and easy to maintain as well. Nice collection


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Very nice!! I like the one in the 1st pic top row all the way to the right. It reminds me of a Harley engine cylinder. Referred to as a 'Jug'.


Another Harley/Jug reference!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> I think those are Falcon pipes. Falcon's were machine made and had interchangeable bowls.


I had some pipes with interchangeable bowls once .............. there was also a chamber in the center where you could store some ........, oh, wait, wrong type of pipe.

:huh_oh:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Nice! Very interesting and eclectic pipe collection. I've seen pictures of the falcon pipes before, and have wondered how they would smoke. Briar and meerschaum are porous giving them a cool smoke. I'd think the metal would be a lil toasty to smoke. Have you smoked any of these before?


Have not smoked any of these yet - they need a thorough cleaning and the wood bowl liners are in pretty rough shape on most of them. I've just started researching replacement parts and hope to have a couple in smokeable condition by summer.

If you like these pipes, I found a website w/great pics and info on the many varieties of metal pipes:
http://www.smokingmetal.co.uk/index.html


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Very Kool !!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

It seems like some of them (the ones with full metal bowls on the outside) would get red hot?


----------

